# Mosqutio Lagoon 4/19-20



## work2play (Apr 20, 2015)

Slow start both days but have ended up with a limit, and my personal best trout @ 26". The weather has been stormy in the evenings but beautiful days.


----------



## Thereelmccoy (Apr 20, 2015)

Awsome pics. Great trout as well


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice pictures, what kinda boat you running?


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like a good trip work2play and cool pics .... we have been catching some big trout this yr as well and thats mostly a by catch of working on the reds ...


----------



## GAGE (Apr 21, 2015)

Great trip, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

I like those pics.. Well done


----------



## work2play (Apr 21, 2015)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nice pictures, what kinda boat you running?



Thanks guys. Key West Stealth.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice pics and great trout!
Love the lagoon!  I hit it the weekend before in the kayak.  Had a good day capped with a big slay ride from a 29" bull red.
Congrats on a good trip.


----------

